# OHHHHHHHHHHH You just got to see THIS 1



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

I guess his parents mistakenly left the basement door unlocked before going out (for the breakfast he didn't get invited to) and he got out...

Hopefully he can find his way back home... and stay there!

:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

He is a different kind of bird. that's 4 sure.k:


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a feeling the restaurant that his parents were going to didn't serve Bloody Marys


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

id guess he had one of them there left handed cigarettes !!!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

How is that a 2 stage? It's a snow thrower. I like his PJs though, need me a pair of those. And what ever you do, keep him away from guns and knives. I see it's to late for drugs....


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

there's 3 minutes I'll never get back....


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

His other video was...err...interesting too.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And some of his video subscriptions, are a little unsettling.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

"Unsettling" is a good word for it.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

More about the Toro...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

bad69cat said:


> there's 3 minutes I'll never get back....


That's what I was thinking


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

One toke over the line....:dizzy:


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> One toke over the line....:dizzy:


Oh, come on... Toro should give that guy a sales rep job. Apparently he can work 14 hours with the Toro and clear his whole street with it, just because he feels like it. Impressive!


(note that he only bathes the next day though, hahahaha!)

:icon-shrug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow . . . . . . . . . . . .

I have no words. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice pants.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Jammy bottoms......


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

umm, ahhh, yeah........

These were the people that I used to sit outside their door, when I worked hospital security..... 

Just saying, psych hold!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

762mm said:


> More about the Toro...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEB-FE5n4Bc


 there is 1 minute 33 seconds that I will not even bother watching.:facepalm_zpsdj194qhk:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> One toke over the line....:dizzy:


 yeah and I don't think it is the leafy stuff either.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> How is that a 2 stage? It's a snow thrower. I like his PJs though, need me a pair of those. And what ever you do, keep him away from guns and knives. I see it's to late for drugs....


the best way to describe it is. a 2 stage frame. with single stage action.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

ztnoo said:


> Jammy bottoms......



He's all dressed up for Walmart with his man version of "Pajama Jeans".

Then you wonder what it's like down stairs in the Star Trek / Star Wars Command Center ?? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> He's all dressed up for Walmart with his man version of "Pajama Jeans".
> 
> Then you wonder what it's like down stairs in the Star Trek / Star Wars Command Center ?? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


That's the new game we play, when we go to wally world. We count how many people that are dressed inappropriately. 

Things like, but not limited to: PJ's, visible underwear, athletic wear that is obviously 3 sizes too small and not worn by athletic individuals, muffin tops, t-shirts that are only the front and back and no sleeves or sides, and in some cases the lack of undergarments by those that you really do not want to notice that are not wearing such items. 


The list is growing with other things, and so far we are up to 27 observances.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Youtube has videos of the Walmarters and it's not pretty. Some are crazy, some are just sooooooo wrong and there's plenty of plumbers crack and ...... stuff polite people just don't talk about.

https://www.google.com/#q=youtube+walmart+shoppers

This guy would fit right in, sorry to say. :wacko:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Theres a website dedicated to the "people of walmart."


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmm, I don't think its safe for him to operate power equipment, and probably not a knife and fork either.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Theres a website dedicated to the "people of walmart."


And you all wonder why I don't shop at wally world. I am afraid I would be on it too.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon-hgtg:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I can neither confirm, nor deny the previous post.....


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Well I need to come clean... that was me in the video... I was trying to stay incognito.... Y'know... here in Colorado... we all dress like that these days.... ever since those left-handed 420 smokes became legal.... especially in Boulder ;-)


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

His subscriber base is a shatteringly huge 1 (one) subscriber. I'm guessing it's mom or dad to keep tabs on what he really does in a day.... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> the best way to describe it is. a 2 stage frame. with single stage action.


Yeah and that's before we even get to talkin' about the blower...

O and next time Wallyworld, you'll need this:


----------

